# Kaya Khan v Samick SKB



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

very very cool. would love to shoot one or both


----------



## Bowbodger (Apr 7, 2011)

Those horse bows have always intrigued me. I like shooting different styles of bows even though it may not be the best thing for me as far as consistentcy/accuracy. I just enjoy trying and playing with different bows. I already own a couple of Hill style longbows, a couple Vintage Target recurves, a hunting length recurve and an ILF/Oly target rig. Still dont have a horse bow or a R/D Longbow. 


Jeff


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Kaya KTB is closer to the trad Korean bow. 
Best is Hwarang, next step would be real horn bow.

Kaya KTB and Samick SKB is absolutely different bows.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Pikkuhannu said:


> Kaya KTB and Samick SKB is absolutely different bows.


Yes. When I said Kaya makes bows (the KTB) "like" the SKB, I meant they do not have a shelf.

I like the old style looks, but I have limits. I prefer modern laminated R/D longbows to accurate replicas of the Welsh/English all wood warbow, and I prefer the Khan to a real horn bow. 

I've tried the the more expensive, and authentic, Euro and US made horsebows too. Beautiful bows, worth every penny of the price and every day of the wait (new a guy who waited 2 yrs for his!), but the Khan works as well for me. I like guns too, but my $500 S&W M&P9 works as well for me as the $3000 custom 1911s I've tried; I'm just that kind of guy.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

While I really enjoy my Kaya KTB, I am considering getting a 30# Samick for my 12 y.o. son when he grows out of his Little Bear.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice You Tube video of an SKB in action:

http://youtu.be/YZStA-wi_MU


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BrokenArrows said:


> Nice You Tube video of an SKB in action:
> 
> http://youtu.be/YZStA-wi_MU


That young man in my opinion, needs some help with just about everything. Looks like a thumbring... she's pretty accomplished from my untrained eye... :grin:


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Liked it so much I got another Khan for backup! Ordered some custom strings for them too.

I know, for $450 I coulda got a "real" bow, but these are so much fun and they look so cool!


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

BrokenArrows said:


> Nice You Tube video of an SKB in action:
> 
> http://youtu.be/YZStA-wi_MU


She has excellent form. I would guess that she shoots an Olympic bow. The guy in the back never really gets to anchor.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

My local shop had a couple Kaya Kahn's in stock, and I was super excited to try them out!

They had a #30 and a #50.

They were extremely well made, and I really wanted them to work for me, but after about 28-29" they stacked up horribly and I was unable to get a full draw. :sad:

I wanted so badly to like this bow! I'm concerned now that an SKB or a Mind 50 would do the exact same thing.


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

Kaya says 29 is tops for this bow for finger shooters. Maybe the Koreans don't mind stacking?


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

I forgot to mention price!? The SKB is about $100 less than the Khan, the Mind 50 (SKB w carbon) about $55 less. Good deal if you don't mind shooting off your hand. I made an arrow rest from a wooden golf tee for my SKB, and it worked well. So did a plastic stick on rest cut down to fit the small handle; just didn't look right though...


----------



## JhoneilC (Aug 30, 2007)

The guy at the back seems to be shooting a Kaya Windfighter. For some reason, it is not available in the USA. I ordered mine from Netherlands and cost $213 including shipping. I have the SKB, The Hwarang, and the Windfighter. I am really liking the Windfighter right now. I can pull it to 31"-32" w/o stacking.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

hey guys, I'm currently shooting Samick SKB 60# using Manchu thumb ring technique, Bought and start practice traditional bow since November 2014. After few months of practicing this traditional Asian bow, I think it's time for me to get better bow and I'm stuck between Samick Mind-50 or Kaya KTB/Firefox/WindFighter. really hope you guys can give best advise to me regarding this upgrade. Thanks


----------



## GeorgV (Sep 13, 2012)

Kaya KTB is nice, but due to semi-traditional design it does require maintenance. Mind is worry-free, but kinda "sterile" in feel. Both shoot great. In the end it really comes to a "feel". If you like old school trad - go for Kaya. If you just wanna shoot mongolian/manchu release - get that Mind.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Sound like Mind-50 are almost zero maintenance for long term use. at least that's what I understood from your post @GeorgV, am I correct?


----------



## GeorgV (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes. Sorry, if I did not make it clear enough.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for your input GeorgV, currently my SKB setup also very simple, no hand grip and only leather piece wrap around the area where the arrow touching the bow to avoid any scratch mark. They do come with rubber grip but it's hurt my palm due to round shape, so I decided those rubber grip deserve to go to the bin


----------



## GeorgV (Sep 13, 2012)

I used decorative thick cord from fabrique store to make a grip for my Kaya and Mind. Such grip is quite comfy and, well, traditional.


----------

